#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Printable and flexible paper thin solar cells into the market!

## Helena

The solar energy is the source of clean and sustainable power which is obtained from the energy of sun.Currently many of us are aware of the energy consumption and the price of electricity hence the installation of solar panels are emerging in SriLanka like never before.
Meanwhile the _scientists of CSIRO, the University of Melbourne and Monash University_ have announced about the organic photovoltaics which are made up of compounds 
that are dissolved in ink and can be printed using simple techniques.These thin solar cells can be printed on paper or any thin surface with inkjet printing and would be flexible and portable.


It is told that* these paper thin photovoltaics will be much cheaper than the traditional solar cells and can be placed anywhere and merged with anything like windows or curtains!*These thin solar cells are now available in some markets too! 

It's is clear that the era of everyone having a curtain which can produce energy for us is not so far!


*Discuss your opinion about this innovative invention.*

----------

